# Vacuum Pioneer



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Anyone around who remembers or sailed on board the 'Vacuum Pioneer' ? I was 2nd mate on board in 1954, Master was Captain Jackson, C/O J. Blaney. If my memory serves me correct, she was managed by Stephensen Clarke.(K)


----------



## spartan (Jan 20, 2006)

Photo and history of her in photo gallery (under coasters)
Cheers
Spartan


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

I did a couple of trips in her, Birkenhead to Coryton in 1963/4. I liked the ship, and the crew, but I couldnt cope with the motion. She was a real pig in bad weather, and bad weather was all we got while I was in her.
regards, 
Pat


----------



## KenLin39 (Apr 30, 2005)

I joined this smart little coaster at Coryton on 13-Aug-63 and woke up at home on the 20th, discharge book states signed off 18th. Never knew why or where of those 5 days. Ken.


----------



## Wobbly head (Jun 1, 2013)

*Please could you get in touch*

My dad and brother were killed in 1954 on a fishing boat called the gratitude hit by the ship called the vacuum pioneer on the river Mersey I would love to speak to you regarding any information you might have. Many many thanks please message me.


----------



## kauvaka (Oct 11, 2009)

I joined the Vacuum Pioneer at Tilbury (which probably meant Coryton) on 21 October 1961 and signed off iat Birkenhead on 21 December. She shipped them green down the engine room vents and I woke once as the cabin wardrobe broke away from the bulkhead and hit the deck.


----------



## Stanleybryanfullerton (May 5, 2015)

Does anybody know anything about the accident in the river Mersey involving the vacuum pioneer in November 1954.


----------



## Mike Griffiths (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi , I did one trip Birkenhead to Coryton and back ,must have been in 67 or8 . when I was not on watch I was in my pit because of the weather, I was a fireman ,and remember getting a bollocking for making smoke while changing burners and slicing the fires while in port . She was the only up and downer I was ever on and an open crank , but as previous guy s have said she was a ***** in bad weather . Mike Griffiths


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Mike Griffiths said:


> Hi , I did one trip Birkenhead to Coryton and back ,must have been in 67 or8 . when I was not on watch I was in my pit because of the weather, I was a fireman ,and remember getting a bollocking for making smoke while changing burners and slicing the fires while in port . She was the only up and downer I was ever on and an open crank , but as previous guy s have said she was a ***** in bad weather . Mike Griffiths


I think most Firemen had difficulty sticking to the timings and smoke density the 'Smoke Chart' required.


----------



## carl blyth (Feb 2, 2014)

kauvaka said:


> I joined the Vacuum Pioneer at Tilbury (which probably meant Coryton) on 21 October 1961 and signed off iat Birkenhead on 21 December. She shipped them green down the engine room vents and I woke once as the cabin wardrobe broke away from the bulkhead and hit the deck.


Hi you may have met or had heard about my grandad...he died aboard the vacuum pioneer in 1961 and they buried him at sea...he was chief engineer at the time and it was his last voyage before he retired...having spent most of his career on that ship he was well known and respected...his name was John Blyth...


----------

